# enfield show. 6th of november



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

anyone going to this show? plus, does anyone know what time it starts and finishes?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

judging starts at 1pm ,finishes 6pm or earlier depending on the amount of entries.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I usually go to this one every month... but unfortunately as I have lost most of my mice to resp disease in the last few weeks, I have nothing to show, and even if I did I would not risk bringing anything in.

I have already let Eric know I won't be there... I don't have enough money to justify travelling without showing this time around.

W xx


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks sarah


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am going :O)
I hope it doesnt get dark before I drive back  :?

I am not the most confident drivers and not used to driving in the dark much *shhh dont tell ian as he will be my passenger*


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear, should I keep my eyes closed! I know what your driving is like and Im still willing to take the risk, thats how dedicated I am to the fancy 

Shame you wont be there Katie, you wont be able to admire my gorgeous rats.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

me and mum are going 
ian can i have a cuddle wih 1 of ur rats, never actually held 1 before! are u showing ur mice too? x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I'm picking up a new piggy on saturday morning... but i'll see how I am money wise after I have paid for my oyster card and see if I can justify getting the money to come to enfield after picking up my new girlie.

Anyone want to donate £7.50? LOL


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I will start the Katie travel fund with a donatin of £3....
Come on people dig deep :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hay Katie you have to come because me, you, Kelly and Rachael are Ian's back up incase things get a little 'heavy' on the other side of the hall :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is he showing?? Are you showing rats Ian? Ooo... i'll see what I can do about popping in, my have to bring guinea girl with me, but i can't promise anything.

W xx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

im going to the show with George, im really excited to meet people at the show who i regularly see posting on here! shout and say hello to me!, ill be the one with short red hair and glasses!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep hopefully it will be Lucy and Maddies first outing, even tho she isn't my rat anymore I am still very excited for Ian


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

In the Show sections or the Pet Class?


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure, I am waiting excitedly to hear from him


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The show section of course they are quality rats ill have you know. Actually one of them is a dumbo so think she would be in unstandardised and the hooded will be up against the main crowd. I had a peak at the hooded rats at peterborough and in terms of makrings she shouldnt be laughed off the bench, dont know if she is a winner but will be a good experience.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

not long now! 
I am a little excited about this one  I have also entered two rats... not sure how they will do but It will be good to get feedback on them.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Alas... you will have to put up with me now, my very generous partner is going to pay for my travel for me so I can come!!

I will be attending with new guinea pig in tow, so you can all have a gander, I won't be getting her out too much though, as she is a wickle baby and i don't want to freak her out too much.
And I probably won't stay til the end (Depending on how long the judging takes) cos my housemate is cooking one of my fave dishes for dinner! Woot!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Kelly: Have you washed your rats? I gave mine a bath tonght and they are drying off now.

Will be good to see you Katie.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Does this mean I get to cuddle rats?   And I so will NOT be stewarding this time, I aint even showing! They might rope Gentia into it hehehe


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The rats will be available for cuddling, they need as much handling as they can get. Genita is going to clip their nails for me, I'd reccommend waiting for that to happen before holding them, I'm covered in scratches today after giving the blighters a bath. I did try to clip the nails myself, got about 3 of Maddies off and Lucy made a squeaky noise when I tried to do hers and I wussed out.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its hard enough doing the piggies nails, I can't imagine doing rats! hehe

K xx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

yep the rattys have been washed and clipped.. I only took the very tippy point off as one slip would take the end of the toe off :shock:

I am a little worried about showing one of them.. she has a little scar where the fur grows the wrong way from when she was a pup and had a abcess.. i hope they dont kick her out for it :? she will be good company for the other one though ether way.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

> They might rope Gentia into it hehehe


Hehehehe....NOT


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Very good show today (even though a small turn out). I found the rat judge Lisa (congrats on your best self) and Val in particular very useful in helping to guide in my first steps of breeding and showing rats. My rats even managed to gather some certificates, unfortunately they didnt have any competion but I still think it was a good achievement for the first show.

Rachel won BIS and BOA both with satins, cant remember the variety though. I was very pleased that my rumpwhite doe won Best Marked and Gentia's rump white won BOA Marked. Well done also to Kelly who won Best Tan


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh WOW!! You got your ribbons!! Sooo very happy for you all, so wish I could have stayed to see it!

Glad I could make it for a few hours though! It was lovely to see ya xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I had a great day! It was my first time showing mice and rats. Thanks to everyone that offered me advice and encouragement.

well done Rachel for your best in show  and to everyone else who done well yesterday 

I was so pleased to win a rossette on my first time showing , the mouse that won was a dove tan from a line of show mice I have owned for over a year and never really done much with so It was great to see I had not messed up the stock I was given by sarahc in 2009.  (thank you sarah)

I am really looking forward to showing again soon


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done to all the winners


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

i really enjoyed the show too! only stayed for a short while, but had a lovely chat with a few familiar names on here and picked up two abbys from kelly! THANKYOU!!!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

your welcome 

It was good to meet you , hope you pop down to this show again soon


----------

